# A B17 and B25 over Arizona, in HD



## syscom3 (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope this hasn't been posted.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow - so graceful. Great post. 

M


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2011)

I saw it before somewhere but definitely worth another look.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice video Syscom. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool find sys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coors9 (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet...


----------



## N4521U (Sep 30, 2011)

Now how good is that!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool video. 


Wheels


----------

